# GSD with one ball! HELP!



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

I just noticed my GSD puppy at 4 months have only 1 ball/Testicle!!!

What can i do?? and what's the bad news with my GSD having one testicle?
please tell me all the information that i should know regarding GSD with one testicle...

 .. I paid $1,000 for this GSD because it was sired by an 4x SG-1 and 1x SG-1 Dam Sieger show rank 1 parents.

i don't have plans giving back my GSD to the breeder because it was already mine for 2 months and i already enrolled my puppy in the dog school. I am going to demand 50 percent refund because the breeder didn't give me a 100 percent healthy puppy..


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

increased risk of cancer in the retained testicle
btw testicle is the preferred term at least in my mind


----------



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> increased risk of cancer in the retained testicle
> btw testicle is the preferred term at least in my mind


What should i do?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you had the pup checked at a vet? Undestended testicles are not completely out of the ordinary. I'm not sure about the age range but it still may drop. Having him checked out by a good vet will give you an idea. If you bought the dog to breed and you have some type of guarantee then go back to the breeder to see if they will give you some money back. This really isn't the type of thing a breeder can foresee if you got the puppy very young. On the other hand if you just got the pup, then you would have noticed it when you were looking over the litter I would imagine. Either way it has no play on how healthy the pup will grow to be. He can be completely normal in all other ways. You could have him neutered if you aren't planning to breed and avoid any medical problems.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog has one retained testicle as well. It was disclosed prior to my purchasing him. In my dogs case his testicle is in his abdomen. We are going to neuter him at 12 months and they will removed the retained testicle. Sometimes the retained testicle is in the canal and can be worked down. 

I went to a reproductive specialist vet to get their opinion and my options. 

Dogs with retained testicles should not be bred. They will pass this trait on to their puppies. I was told to get the testicle removed by 12 to 18 months. The cancer risks increase after they are 2 years.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Or have the inside testicle removed when he is older and leave the other one, even if you don't plan on breeding him. He will still be a male dog.
It makes me wonder why the females of such litter don't get a note on their pedigree/registrations. They after all will be carriers for this genetic problem.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a pretty common experience and should be addressed by your contract. You don't get mad at the breeder for it and hopefully you will get a partial refund. There is nothing special about SG ranked parents and paying $1000. That is not an expensive pup as far as GSDs go.

You need to have the retained testicle removed within a couple of years and you should not breed the dog. It is a recessive gene that pops up if both parents are carriers.

It is a "big deal" to the owner in that the surgery is more expensive than a routine spay.

What are you going to do if the puppy has bad hips or elbows? Other things that are not 100% preventable.

Wolfy Dog, I do have to agree with you though. Given the expense of surgical neutering it is a legitimate problem. It would seem an easy thing to screen for. At least people should know with a given stud /dam that it is a possibilty. Of course if you chose to only breed dogs without imperfections, the gene pool would really shrink up.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

When I bought my last GSD Cutter (Caleb vom Adelhertz) I was told he had an undescended testicle what would of been a $2,500 pup I got for $1,100 so I figure asking half back from the breeder is fair. Just so to know I waited years to see if the testicle would descend, it didn't at age 3 I had him neutered, substantial surgery, as mentioned above it was in his abdomen, cost $750.



.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

my boy diesel said:


> increased risk of cancer in the retained testicle
> btw testicle is the preferred term at least in my mind


BTW, my boy passed early (8.5 years) due to cancer, may have something to do with my boy diesel's statement.


.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

SoCal Rebell said:


> When I bought my last GSD Cutter (Caleb vom Adelhertz) I was told he had an undescended testicle what would of been a $2,500 pup I got for $1,100 so I figure asking half back from the breeder is fair. Just so to know I waited years to see if the testicle would descend, it didn't at age 3 I had him neutered, substantial surgery, as mentioned above it was in his abdomen, cost $750.
> 
> 
> 
> .


The breeder discounted my dog as well. It was 50%. If both testicles had been down they would not have sold him. They wanted to keep him. I guess to show, IPO and stud. I feel very blessed and lucky to have him. He is a wonderful dog. I was there to get a 8 week old puppy. They just weren't "calling" to me. They were adorable and I'm sure great dogs, but something wasn't right for me. They let out this three month old puppy. My back was to him. He jumped up on me and started biting my hair. I just knew that was my dog. I guess you can say he chose me. 

The breeder recommended I use her vet. I was quoted $350.00 for the surgery. I will find out next month. He will get is hips x-rayed then too.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Unless you were planning on breeding this pup, a retained testicle is really no big deal other than the fact that the surgery to remove it is a bit more complicated and expensive. Retained testicles are more prone to cancerous growths so it should definitely be removed. $1000 seems like a lot of money but it is pretty cheap for a German showline GSD pup with a decent pedigree, so the breeder may or may not want to discount the price even further. Did you get a guarantee? Check with your breeder and see if they will help you out with the extra surgical costs, at least.

Retained testicles are actually rather common, and can pop up (or rather, not pop up) even in a well-bred litter.


----------



## John_Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

I know $1,000 gsd show line is not expensive for you guys but here in the philippines, $1,000 = 40,000 pesos and it's expensive for us.

but okay i will still wait for another two months for the ball to descend hopefully. thank you all for the information.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do you have a contract that spells out what to do if the dog has problems?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

socal $750 for neuter surgery is outrageous!
i have never paid over 150 for a spay which is essentially what a retained testicle is
op $1000 is expensive in my book even in the us
it is a chunk for most families i would think


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It can take as long as up to 6-8 months for the ball to drop.​ 
My Dalmatian puppy has Cryptorchidism, his ball is in his abdomen. My Vet told me that I can wait to neuter him until he is 18 months old but then I have to neuter him because he will have a higher risk of cancer, he also said that the ball that didn't drop can become really hot while still in his body and it can cause other issues.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and sometimes the testicle can "yo-yo"....they will go up and down....if this is happening, they can be "tacked" down and then released when the inguinal ring closes....if you can feel the retained testicle, this may be an option....

I have known of dogs who were sold as normal males, examined by a vet, delivered with both down and then end up with only one down at a year!

Lee


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

just don't ignore it.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Name him Lance Armstrong


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Name him Lance Armstrong


 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If he were my dog I'd wait a while to see if his testicle will drop naturally or not. It's my understanding that my boy Slider was about 8 or 9 months old when his retained testicle dropped (he was returned to the breeder as a monorchid ... I got him from his breeder after it dropped). 

If your guy's doesn't drop, I'd have it surgically removed between 18 and 24 months ... and either have him neutered at that time or get him a vasectomy since it's my understanding that it's hereditary. Mac was a monorchid and had a vasectomy. When he was about 6 he got prostatitis and had to be neutered to correct the problem (it worked).


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

13yrs ago I got my GSD as a breeder exchange for this issue. Pad $750 for him back then. Sticker shock and tough to swallow when average prices these days seems to be $2500.


----------

